# Obtaining a Security Clearance



## tbarry (Jun 23, 2014)

I live in Malaysia on MM2H. Back in 2011 I applied for and received a security clearance, needed to obtain a work permit in another country. It was issued down in Putrajaya. Now they tell me they longer issue them and I should go to a police station. That was not successful, but Ministry of Foreign Affairs have told us that we can apply through their web site.

Unfortunately there is no clue on their website where such an application can be made.

not allowed to post the link but it is

www dot kln dot gov dot my


anyone been though this, can advise?


----------

